# The Grim Reaper



## Bill Lins (Dec 7, 2009)

Dear Grim Reaper,
So far this year you have taken away my favorite dancer Michael Jackson, 
my favorite actor Patrick Swayze and my favorite singer Stephen Gately 
and my favorite actress Farah Fawcett.

Just so you know, my favorite politician is Barack Obama.

Regards,


----------

